# Western Chicago Area looking for a few extras



## slingbld (Jan 29, 2004)

<edit> Our group is once again looking for anyone interested. please drop me a line if you would like to join up! <end edit>
Please contact me at slingbld1619@yahoo.com if you are interested. 
We play out of a house in Woodridge (right near Naperville/ Bolingbrook/ Downers Grove)
Our style tends to be heavier on combat than role playing but we tend to try and avoid the typical "Hack'n'Slash" game.
We play Mondays from 7pm - 10pm.

<EDIT> I have gotten requests from people living North of Addison, around the Schaumberg area. Please note that you are very welcome but the traffic can make your commute up to 2 hours round trip for a 3 hour game session.


----------



## Halma (Feb 20, 2004)

*Joining our group that plays every other Saturday.*



			
				slingbld said:
			
		

> I am in a gaming group that roates GM's. We are looking for 1-2 more players. Please contact me at slingbld1619@netscape.net if you are interested.
> We play out of a house in Woodridge (right near Naperville/ Bolingbrook/ Downers Grove)
> Our style tends to be heavier on combat than role playing but we tend to try and avoid the typical "Hack'n'Slash" game.
> We play Mondays from 7pm - 10pm.
> ...





Hey Slingbld,

          I am currently in a group that plays every other Sunday, and would like to get a few more players invloved.  We play in the Bartlett area, in a large home.  I live in the Aurora area so it takes me only 30 min. to get there.  Let me know if you are intersted or any of your other players are interested.

Halma


----------

